# Members demographics and Religion Poll Multi Choices



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

You can choose Mulitple Answers. Please one for Area and one for religion.


----------



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

only few, come on.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Well, since "atheist" isn't an option, I can't accurately reflect a choice of religion (or, more appropriately, that I don't subscribe to one).


----------



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

thank you Grayson, I didnt have a space there.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

Grayson said:


> Well, since "atheist" isn't an option, I can't accurately reflect a choice of religion (or, more appropriately, that I don't subscribe to one).


That's also the first thing I noticed


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

I selected Christian as I was brought up Catholic. But I have been a recovering Catholic my whole life.

Technically I consider myself agnostic. If I had to choose a "religion" I would probably fall back on what I know and where I got a some of my values from.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

I don't really subscribe to one particular religion...which according to my H is actually a real religion, forget the name he used and I'm sure as heck not calling to find out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArabianKnight (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice poll


----------



## roamingmind (Jul 20, 2011)

spiritual but not religious


----------



## dojo (Jul 4, 2011)

Eastern European Christian. That sounds pretty long and serious


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Ex South African Russian Jew.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Long-time recovering Irish Catholic; second-generation American.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Gotham City


----------



## roamingmind (Jul 20, 2011)

heartsbreaking said:


> Gotham City


NYC??


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Canada, Agnostic


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

No space for me either, ex-christian, now a Deist . I Believe in a Creator but I choose Reason over Blind faith, also how someone lives over a prayer of salvation. I consider Holy Books dogma written by man. Don't have all the answers, but more peace with that -than when I thought I did and it wared against my mind. 

Many of the Founding Fathers of the United States were Deists at heart, it reflects in the Declaration of Independence. I feel that was a God inspired Document.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Technically Southern Baptist. Currently a non believer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## panterra1011 (Jul 27, 2011)

New member here. From the USA, agnostic


----------



## Lea2407 (Jul 14, 2011)

> No space for me either, ex-christian, now a Deist . I Believe in a Creator but I choose Reason over Blind faith, also how someone lives over a prayer of salvation. I consider Holy Books dogma written by man. Don't have all the answers, but more peace with that -than when I thought I did and it wared against my mind.


Wow, after reading the original post, I was actually trying to think of a way to describe what I am right now, and then the post by SimplyAmorous put everything I'm feeling into words. I love those moments when you hear/read/see something that just clicks and suddenly everything is just a little clearer. So thanks to Tourchwood for starting the thread and SimplyAmorous for my moment of clarity.


----------



## Petra80 (Apr 10, 2012)

Western europe and Christian.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Angel5112 said:


> I consider myself an Agnostic Atheist.


Same here.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Canada, Pagan (Druidry and Celtic Shamanism)


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

The OP is so old, I forgot I responded to it ...

... still a RECOVERING Catholic. Consider myself a Christian, although I respect everyone's right to believe or not believe as they so desire (my father was an atheist). Paternal grandmother born in Ireland. Paternal great-grandfather born in Germany. Maternal side? Both grandparents among the founding families of Kentucky. Don't know if I should be proud of that or not ...:scratchhead:


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Angel5112 said:


> I consider myself an Agnostic Atheist.


As I understand the words' meanings, doesn't saying one is an atheist ("I don't believe a supreme being exists") kinda negate being an agnostic ("I'm not convinced there's a supreme being, but I leave room for doubt."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

USA Presbytarian
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

This wasn't a riddle. It was playful though.

Gotham City... matches the avatar, that's all.



roamingmind said:


> NYC??





heartsbeating said:


> Gotham City


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Being an Antarctican Athiest I feel left out


----------



## isla~mama (Feb 1, 2012)

You forgot Canada, South & Central America, and Australia.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Angel5112 said:


> I go back and forth between thinking there is absolutely nothing and thinking that it is possible that there might be a higher power. Flip...Flop...Flip...Flop. It's like I am split 50/50 down the middle. I guess if I had to pick one though it would be Agnostic.


Fair enough answer.

That describes me for quite a while, too. Didn't think there was anything "out there" but couldn't be sure of it. As the years went by and I took stock of my innermost thoughts and beliefs I came to the conclusion that I'm pretty convinced there's no supreme being and, upon looking at the world, if by some slim chance there is one, I don't think it's one I'd like very much...so, better to believe one doesn't exist, than that one exists and it's an a-hole.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

